# Bild wie gemalt aussehen lassen. Wie?



## ADIT (23. November 2008)

Hi Leutz,
wie bekomm ich dieses Effekt mit PS hin?

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4997/unbenannt2js5.png


----------



## ink (23. November 2008)

Moin
Ok, jetzt zum Verständnis: 
Was meinst du genau?

mfg


----------



## ADIT (23. November 2008)

Na das schaut aus wie gemalt, mah halt wissen wie das geht?


----------



## ink (23. November 2008)

Hmm ich sehs net, aber veruschs mal mit:
1. den Malfiltern
2. Weichzeichnungsfilter: "Matter machen"
3. DRI

mfg


----------

